# Marineland penguin 350 too strong? First thread! HAPPY TO BE HERE.



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

I am new at fish forums and so far i love the site.
Question is: I have a 40+ gallon tank and i keep bettas, platy, corydoras in there, Do you guys think a marineland penguin 350 is too strong for my tank, It seems to me that it produces to much current.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nope! This filter will do just fine


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

Great, I was worried it was too strong.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

There is no such thing as too much filtration. 

Though any tank that depends on a bio-wheel for biological filtration, is probably insufficient for a single filtered tank. You will probably be fine, but a sponge filter add might be a good, cheap addition; possibly stop future problems as well.


----------

